# Assembling a Stegadon as a gift



## Gomai (Aug 13, 2008)

Morning people,


As a gift for my friend who decided to start up a Lizardmen army I've begun assembling a Stegadon for him. I'm not sure if I want to hand over an incomplete one and leave the decision of great bow vs. engine of the gods for him to decide; or if I should go ahead and model one of the options myself.

I don't want to ask him his preference and spoil the surprise, so I thought I'd ask all the players around here: Which loadout do you recommend? What have you seen happen in play with either option? Currently he only has some saurus and skinks to start with, though I think he'll end up adding in cold one calvary soon (razordons may be coming after that). Beyond that, he tends to favor an aggressive playstyle and loves humorous situations in-game. The stegadon is aimed at helping him get his first 1500 points together for some friendly games. Though he and I are both competitive, we're the sort who aren't aiming at tackling tournaments anytime soon.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

If there is any way possible, Gomai, try to make the Steg so the load-out can be switched. Either with magnets, not gluing any of the switch-able objects, pins, or something else, allow for adaptability. That way, you'll make the expenditure worthwhile for yourself and your friend.

Perhaps you could try the modeling section of the Forum for some hints and tips.


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Curse you AV, That's what I was going to say!

He's right though, nothing would be more apreciated than a Stegodon that can serve Dual purpose. Well, except two Stegodons I suppose...

Magnets work really well for that kind of thing, I seem to remember somone in the modeling section saying that they sell them so poke around a bit and you should be able to find somone here to get them from. If you use them right you will be able to swap out at t amoments notice and have just what you need. Not only that but if you get the magnets strong enough you will be able to paint over them so that the magnets not in use won't be noticable.


----------



## cheeketski (Feb 21, 2009)

engine of the gods is the only way i would take a stegadon


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

i have a freind who has used pins to make so that all possible weapon fits can be used-bow, EotG, blowpipes, cheiftan, even the slann SC guy. cheap and easy. the only prolem with this is that the cheftian and blowpipes sometimes fall off as they are not as secure.


----------

